

Win Beer Money, on the Go - FooslerRob

We&#x27;ve created something pretty sweet and want to share it with people who might be interested!
Our company is called Foosler (Foosler.com), and we have created a system that allows game developers to include skill based cash tournaments into their games. It&#x27;s kinda like eSports. It&#x27;s also kinda like gambling (but a lot more legal).<p>Here&#x27;s how it works: players pay a small cash entry fee, play the game, and based off their score and rank, cash prizes are awarded (the top third of players win cash).<p>These games are all &quot;skill-based&quot; which means that the best player will get the highest score, and the highest prize. This is not like gambling - luck doesn&#x27;t matter. If you&#x27;re good, this can be a source of beer money. You can practice as much as you want, for free, indefinitely.<p>At the moment, we&#x27;re giving every new account $2.50 in &quot;Foosbucks&quot; which cannot be withdrawn, but can be used to enter tournaments (and all THOSE winnings can be withdrawn).<p>If this is intriguing to you, please check it out! This is our flagship game: Brick Crackers (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;NBxBGtS) . If that&#x27;s not your thing, we also have Ace 10 (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;pIrn39u) and Color Virus (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;5gs58OH) (my personal favourite).
Any feedback welcome.<p>Happy winning!!!
======
mtmail
Not allowed by Google Play's policy, that's why FooslerRob didn't add direct
links to the apps.

"We don’t allow content or services that facilitate online gambling, including
but not limited to, online casinos, sports betting and lotteries, or games of
skill that offer prizes of cash or other value."

------
pinky1417
Douche

